# ADHD



## Barry (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## mywmyw (Apr 9, 2020)

nicely done, think your caps are big enough??


----------



## Barry (Apr 9, 2020)

mywmyw said:


> nicely done, think your caps are big enough??


Almost, lol, those are some I got so excited at the price on Electronics Goldmine didn't pay attention to the voltage, besides they got the Mojo


----------



## cooder (Apr 9, 2020)

Very nice and spiffin'! Rock on!


----------



## MightySmallElectrons (Apr 9, 2020)

Barry said:


> Almost, lol, those are some I got so excited at the price on Electronics Goldmine didn't pay attention to the voltage, besides they got the Mojo


You could probably just wire a 2 prong on there and plug it in the wall. They look cool!


----------



## therockdontstop (Apr 9, 2020)

Barry said:


> Almost, lol, those are some I got so excited at the price on Electronics Goldmine didn't pay attention to the voltage, besides they got the Mojo


Lord Helmet Voice: "I see your caps are as big as mine." - I just built one too, same honkin' caps.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 9, 2020)

Yeah, EG's caps tend to be bulky, and not just the electros.  Nice build!


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Apr 11, 2020)

Killer!


----------



## Mourguitars (Apr 12, 2020)

Awesome build Barry !


----------

